# Lounge > Sports >  >  Nfl pick em  2015-2016!

## Chantellabella

It's time, Cam!

I know we have a couple more weeks, but I wanted to see if we could get more people from this forum involved. Each year for about 4 years, we've been playing an NFL competition with members here and on another forum. 

Each week, you copy the template and put who you think will win for each game after the arrow. You also add a score to the Sunday night game each week.

Cam or his back-up buddy (when he's busy) will combine everyone's wins and tally a final score which they post here and on the other forum. The scoring is complicated and I won't even begin to figure out how it's done. I think they just add up how many wins you have and how many losses and keep a running total of that. But you get extra points if you get the exact game scores on Sunday. You also get extra points if you're number one for that week. Either that, or the week wins are used whenever there's a tie. 

Hopefully Cam will post here and explain the game a lot better than I did.

I'm too impatient to get started, so I'll post week 1's template here. Cam, I know you've been busy, so if you want me to make the template each week, let me know. 

Anyway, week 1 will be for the first regular season game.

Good luck, everyone!

----------


## Chantellabella

Template

Week 1 

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Patriots --------------> 

Sunday:

Packers @ Bears -----------------> 
Chiefs @ Texans -----------------> 
Browns @ Jets -------------------> 
Colts @ Bills ----------------------> 
Dolphins @ Redskins -------------> 
Panthers @ Jaguars --------------> 
Seahawks @ Rams ---------------> 
Saints @ Cardinals ---------------> 
Lions @ Chargers -----------------> 
Titans @ Buccaneers -------------> 
Bengals @ Raiders ---------------> 
Ravens @ Broncos --------------->

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Cowboys --------------->


Monday Night:

Eagles @ Falcons -----------------> 
Vikings @ 49ers ------------------>

----------


## Chantellabella

Just bumping if anyone wants to think about joining. I know a bunch of you join on the other forum, but Trendsetter and I keep this one going and make sure we get our choices in (with the help of Ironman and anybody else we can find to remind Cam)  ::):

----------


## kc1895

Week 1 

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Patriots --------------> Patriots

Sunday:

Packers @ Bears -----------------> Packers
Chiefs @ Texans -----------------> Texans
Browns @ Jets -------------------> Browns
Colts @ Bills ----------------------> Colts
Dolphins @ Redskins -------------> Dolphins
Panthers @ Jaguars --------------> Panthers
Seahawks @ Rams ---------------> Seahawks
Saints @ Cardinals ---------------> Saints
Lions @ Chargers -----------------> Chargers  :boogie: 
Titans @ Buccaneers -------------> Titans (sucks less?)
Bengals @ Raiders ---------------> Bengals
Ravens @ Broncos ---------------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Cowboys ---------------> Giants 20-10


Monday Night:

Eagles @ Falcons -----------------> Eagles
Vikings @ 49ers ------------------> 49ers? (both teams too new)

----------


## Chantellabella

Yay! We have our first entry! Thanks kc1895!

My mom and I have to get together to get our picks, picked and will be adding them soon. 

Remember anybody can play and you have up to to kick off time on Thursday each week to get your decisions in. 

So week 1 is due by Thursday, September 10th 7:30 pm Central time

----------


## Trendsetter

Template

Week 1 

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Patriots --------------> *Steelers*

Sunday:

Packers @ Bears -----------------> *Packers*
Chiefs @ Texans -----------------> *Chiefs*
Browns @ Jets -------------------> *Jets*
Colts @ Bills ----------------------> *Colts*
Dolphins @ Redskins -------------> *Dolphins*
Panthers @ Jaguars --------------> *Panthers*
Seahawks @ Rams ---------------> *Seahawks*
Saints @ Cardinals ---------------> *Saints*
Lions @ Chargers -----------------> *Lions*
Titans @ Buccaneers -------------> *Titans*
Bengals @ Raiders ---------------> *Bengals*
Ravens @ Broncos ---------------> *Broncos*

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Cowboys ---------------> *Cowboys, 27-20*


Monday Night:

Eagles @ Falcons -----------------> *Falcons*
Vikings @ 49ers ------------------> *49ers*

----------


## Cam

Thanks for making a thread! I was planning to just give everyone the first game because I was so late making the SAS thread this year. You described it well, it's a pretty simple structure. 

I've hardly paid any attention to the NFL all off-season so this should be interesting >_<

----------


## Cam

Week 1 

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Patriots --------------> Patriots

Sunday:

Packers @ Bears -----------------> Packers
Chiefs @ Texans -----------------> Texans
Browns @ Jets -------------------> Browns
Colts @ Bills ----------------------> Bills
Dolphins @ Redskins -------------> Dolphins
Panthers @ Jaguars --------------> Panthers
Seahawks @ Rams ---------------> Hawks
Saints @ Cardinals ---------------> Cardinals
Lions @ Chargers -----------------> Chargers
Titans @ Buccaneers -------------> Buccaneers
Bengals @ Raiders ---------------> Bengals
Ravens @ Broncos ---------------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Cowboys ---------------> Cowboys 24-14


Monday Night:

Eagles @ Falcons -----------------> Falcons
Vikings @ 49ers ------------------> 49ers

----------


## Chantellabella

And we're back!!!!

Week 1 

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Patriots --------------> Patriots

Sunday:

Packers @ Bears -----------------> Packers
Chiefs @ Texans -----------------> Chiefs
Browns @ Jets -------------------> Jets
Colts @ Bills ----------------------> Colts
Dolphins @ Redskins -------------> Redskins
Panthers @ Jaguars --------------> Panthers
Seahawks @ Rams ---------------> Seahawks
Saints @ Cardinals ---------------> Saints ( I believe!!!) *angels singing*
Lions @ Chargers -----------------> Lions
Titans @ Buccaneers -------------> Titans
Bengals @ Raiders ---------------> Bengals
Ravens @ Broncos ---------------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):  

Giants @ Cowboys ---------------> Giants...........Giants 17 , Cowboys 13


Monday Night:

Eagles @ Falcons -----------------> Eagles
Vikings @ 49ers ------------------> Vikings

----------


## Chantellabella

> Thanks for making a thread! I was planning to just give everyone the first game because I was so late making the SAS thread this year. You described it well, it's a pretty simple structure. 
> 
> I've hardly paid any attention to the NFL all off-season so this should be interesting >_<



My mom and I have been in a heated battle over the preseason games even though they are nothing but "interviews" for a spot with some practice time. We're not agreeing on anything this year. I told her we could do it separately, but she wanted to do it together, so Team Chantellabella will either do well or go down in flames. I even tried to give her stats on everybody, predictions, etc. She doesn't have a computer and so I think we're working with hairstyles and who's a diva again.  :shrug: 

So yeah this season should be interesting.  ::): 

Oh, but don't tell her I put the Giants over the Cowboys. She'd kill me.

----------


## Chantellabella

Chanty85 (Chantellabella's Mom who's 85 years old) 

My mother usually picks with me and we've done it together and used to do it with her 90 year old friend who passed away last year. We're still trying to decide to do it together or separately this year, but for now, I'll put her picks separately.

Week 1 

Thursday Night:

Steelers @ Patriots --------------> Patriots  

Sunday:

Packers @ Bears -----------------> Packers   
Chiefs @ Texans -----------------> Chiefs
Browns @ Jets -------------------> Jets
Colts @ Bills ----------------------> Colts
Dolphins @ Redskins -------------> Redskins
Panthers @ Jaguars --------------> Panthers
Seahawks @ Rams ---------------> Seahawks
Saints @ Cardinals ---------------> Saints
Lions @ Chargers -----------------> Lions
Titans @ Buccaneers -------------> Titans
Bengals @ Raiders ---------------> Bengals
Ravens @ Broncos --------------->  Ravens

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Cowboys --------------->    Cowboys
Cowboys  21    giants  10


Monday Night:

Eagles @ Falcons -----------------> Eagles
Vikings @ 49ers ------------------> 49ers

----------


## Chantellabella

Week 2 Template

Thursday Night:

Broncos @ Chiefs ------------->  

Sunday:

Texans @ Panthers ----------->  
49ers @ Steelers ------------->  
Buccaneers @ Saints --------->  
Lions @ Vikings ---------------> 
Cardinals @ Bears ------------>
Patriots @ Bills ---------------->  
Chargers @ Bengals ---------->  
Titans @ Browns --------------> 
Falcons @ Giants --------------> 
Rams @ Redskins-------------->  
Dolphins @ Jaguars ----------->  
Ravens @ Raiders -------------> 
Cowboys @ Eagles ------------> 

Sunday Night (include score):

Seahawks @ Packers ----------> 

Monday Night:

Jets @ Colts -------------------->

----------


## Chantellabella

Can somebody post the week 2 template on the other site for me so the guys there can pick? 

Thanks!

----------


## Chantellabella

*Week 2  Chanty83's Picks * (my mother informed me that she was 83 and not 85)  ::): 

Thursday Night:

Broncos @ Chiefs ------------->  *Broncos*  

Sunday:

Texans @ Panthers -----------> *Panthers* 
49ers @ Steelers ------------->  *Steelers*  
Buccaneers @ Saints ---------> *Saints*
Lions @ Vikings ---------------> *Lions*
Cardinals @ Bears ------------>*Cardinals   *  
Patriots @ Bills ---------------->  *Patriots*
Chargers @ Bengals ---------->  *Chargers*
Titans @ Browns --------------> *Titans*
Falcons @ Giants -------------->* Giants*  
Rams @ Redskins--------------> *Rams*
Dolphins @ Jaguars -----------> *Dolphins*
Ravens @ Raiders -------------> *Ravens*
Cowboys @ Eagles ------------> *Eagles  *  

Sunday Night (include score):

Seahawks @ Packers ----------> *Packers 28*  Seahawks 21    

Monday Night:

Jets @ Colts --------------------> *Colts  *  


*Week 2 Chantellabella's Picks*



Thursday Night:

Broncos @ Chiefs ------------->  *Chiefs*

Sunday:

Texans @ Panthers -----------> *Panthers* 
49ers @ Steelers ------------->  *Steelers*  
Buccaneers @ Saints ---------> *Saints*
Lions @ Vikings ---------------> *Lions*
Cardinals @ Bears ------------>*Cardinals   *  
Patriots @ Bills ---------------->  *Patriots*
Chargers @ Bengals ---------->  *Chargers*
Titans @ Browns --------------> *Titans*
Falcons @ Giants --------------> *Giants* 
Rams @ Redskins--------------> *Rams*
Dolphins @ Jaguars -----------> *Dolphins*
Ravens @ Raiders -------------> *Ravens*
Cowboys @ Eagles ------------> *Eagles* 

Sunday Night (include score):

Seahawks @ Packers ---------->  *Seahawks 28*   Packers 21

Monday Night:

Jets @ Colts -------------------->  *Jets*

----------


## Trendsetter

Week 2 Template

Thursday Night:

Broncos @ Chiefs ------------->  *Broncos*

Sunday:

Texans @ Panthers ----------->  *Panthers*
49ers @ Steelers ------------->  *Steelers*
Buccaneers @ Saints --------->  *Saints*
Lions @ Vikings ---------------> *Lions*
Cardinals @ Bears ------------> *Cardinals*
Patriots @ Bills ---------------->  *Patriots*
Chargers @ Bengals ---------->  *Chargers*
Titans @ Browns --------------> *Titans*
Falcons @ Giants --------------> *Falcons*
Rams @ Redskins-------------->  *Rams*
Dolphins @ Jaguars ----------->  *Dolphins*
Ravens @ Raiders -------------> *Ravens*
Cowboys @ Eagles ------------> *Cowboys*

Sunday Night (include score):

Seahawks @ Packers ----------> *Seahawks, 21-14*

Monday Night:

Jets @ Colts --------------------> *Colts*

----------


## Ironman

I am freaking out about the 1016 in the title.  :: .

----------


## Chantellabella

> I am freaking out about the 1016 in the title. .



Very funny, John Boy!  ::): 

I never noticed it until you pointed it out. Now let me see if I can fix that. 

And what about the rest of us here? None of those young eyes saw it either!  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

> I am freaking out about the 1016 in the title. .



Fixed it!  ::):

----------


## Ironman

> Fixed it!



Awesome!   You just took 1,000 years off of all our ages!  ::): 

.....hmm - what do we call one thousand years?

A M*********  :Thank you:

----------


## Cam

Week 1 Results: 

1. Daveyboy: 13-3
1. Hendoggy: 13-3
1. The Pessimistic Squirrel: 13-3
4. Trendsetter: 12-4
4. Cam1: 12-4
4. Winds: 12-4
4. Alibaba: 12-4
8. Kevin001: 11-5
8. Thedood: 11-5
10. Whodey85: 10-6
10. Grizzly1321: 10-6
10. Chanty85: 10-6
10. CWe: 10-6
10. SA Go0n: 10-6
15. KC1985: 9-7
16. Chantellabella: 8-8

----------


## Chantellabella

> Week 1 Results: 
> 
> 1. Daveyboy: 13-3
> 1. Hendoggy: 13-3
> 1. The Pessimistic Squirrel: 13-3
> 4. Trendsetter: 12-4
> 4. Cam1: 12-4
> 4. Winds: 12-4
> 4. Alibaba: 12-4
> ...



That is not a good start. Even my mother beat me. :-) 

Maybe I'll do better this week. And maybe the Saints will do better.

----------


## kc1895

Wow, I'm starting to suck at this already...  :Confused:  Let's see if I can pick the worst losing score.  Reverse psychology works right?

Week 2 Template

Thursday Night:

Broncos @ Chiefs -------------> Broncos

Sunday:

Texans @ Panthers -----------> Texans
49ers @ Steelers -------------> Steelers
Buccaneers @ Saints ---------> Bucs
Lions @ Vikings ---------------> Vikings
Cardinals @ Bears ------------>Bears
Patriots @ Bills ----------------> Bills
Chargers @ Bengals ----------> Chargers 
Titans @ Browns --------------> Browns
Falcons @ Giants --------------> Falcons
Rams @ Redskins--------------> Redskins
Dolphins @ Jaguars -----------> Jaguars
Ravens @ Raiders -------------> Raiders
Cowboys @ Eagles ------------> Eagles

Sunday Night (include score):

Seahawks @ Packers ----------> Packers 21-0

Monday Night:

Jets @ Colts -------------------->Colts

----------


## Chantellabella

> Wow, I'm starting to suck at this already...  Let's see if I can pick the worst losing score.  Reverse psychology works right?
> 
> Week 2 Template
> 
> Thursday Night:
> 
> Broncos @ Chiefs -------------> Broncos
> 
> Sunday:
> ...



Hey KC, you may want to pm Cam to let him know you posted this week's picks, so he can add you in to the total.

I can't believe I had another lousy week..................just like the Saints.

All I can say is pain. :#

----------


## Chantellabella

I'm posting Week 3's template already because I can't wait for this week to be over.


Week 3 Template 

Thursday Night: 

Redskins @ Giants ------------->  

Sunday:

Falcons @ Cowboys ----------->  
Colts @ Titans ----------------->  
Raiders @ Browns ------------->  
Bengals @ Ravens -------------> 
Jaguars @ Patriots ------------->     
Saints @ Panthers ------------->  
Eagles @ Jets------------------->  
Buccaners @ Texans-----------> 
Chargers @ Vikings ------------>   
Steelers @ Rams---------------->  
49ers @ Cardinals -------------->  
Bills @ Dolphins ----------------> 
Bears @ Seahawks ------------->     

Sunday Night (include score):

Broncos @ Lions ---------------> 

Monday Night:

Chiefs @ Packers -------------->

----------


## Trendsetter

Week 3 Template 

Thursday Night: 

Redskins @ Giants ------------->  *Giants*

Sunday:

Falcons @ Cowboys ----------->  *Cowboys*
Colts @ Titans ----------------->  *Titans*
Raiders @ Browns ------------->  *Raiders*
Bengals @ Ravens -------------> *Bengals*
Jaguars @ Patriots ------------->   *Patriots* 
Saints @ Panthers ------------->  *Panthers*
Eagles @ Jets------------------->  *Jets*
Buccaners @ Texans-----------> *Buccaneers*
Chargers @ Vikings ------------>   *Chargers*
Steelers @ Rams----------------> *Steelers* 
49ers @ Cardinals -------------->  *Cardinals*
Bills @ Dolphins ----------------> *Dolphins*
Bears @ Seahawks ------------->  *Seahawks*

Sunday Night (include score):

Broncos @ Lions ---------------> *Lions, 21-17*

Monday Night:

Chiefs @ Packers --------------> *Packers*

----------


## Chantellabella

*Week 3 Chantellabella*

Thursday Night: 

Redskins @ Giants ------------->  *Redskins*

Sunday:

Falcons @ Cowboys ----------->  *Falcons*
Colts @ Titans ----------------->  *Titans*
Raiders @ Browns ------------->  *Raiders*
Bengals @ Ravens ------------->* Bengals*
Jaguars @ Patriots ------------->   *Patriots * 
Saints @ Panthers -------------> * Panthers*
Eagles @ Jets------------------->  *Eagles*
Buccaners @ Texans-----------> *Texans*
Chargers @ Vikings ------------>   *Chargers*
Steelers @ Rams---------------->  *Steelers*
49ers @ Cardinals -------------->  *Cardinals*
Bills @ Dolphins ----------------> *Bills*
Bears @ Seahawks ------------->   *Seahawks*  

Sunday Night (include score):

Broncos @ Lions ---------------> *Broncos 27-24*

Monday Night:

Chiefs @ Packers --------------> *Packers*


*Week 3 Chanty83*

Thursday Night: 

Redskins @ Giants -------------> * Redskins*

Sunday:

Falcons @ Cowboys ----------->  *Falcons*
Colts @ Titans ----------------->  *Colts*
Raiders @ Browns ------------->  *Raiders*
Bengals @ Ravens -------------> *Ravens*
Jaguars @ Patriots ------------->    *Patriots* 
Saints @ Panthers -------------> * Saints*
Eagles @ Jets-------------------> * Jets*
Buccaners @ Texans-----------> *Texans*
Chargers @ Vikings ------------>   *Chargers*
Steelers @ Rams---------------->  *Steelers*
49ers @ Cardinals --------------> * 49ers*
Bills @ Dolphins ----------------> *Bills*
Bears @ Seahawks ------------->   *  Seahawks*

Sunday Night (include score):

Broncos @ Lions --------------->* Broncos 40-32*

Monday Night:

Chiefs @ Packers --------------> *Packers*

----------


## Chantellabella

Week 4 Template 

Bye: Patriots, Titans

Thursday Night:

Ravens @ Steelers --------->  

Sunday:

Jets @ Dolphins ------------>  
Jaguars @ Colts------------->  
Giants @ Bills --------------> 
Panthers @ Bucs -----------> 
Eagles @ Redskins --------->      
Raiders @ Bears ------------>  
Texans @ Falcons ---------->  
Chiefs @ Bengals -----------> 
Browns @ Chargers--------->    
Packers @ 49ers------------->  
Rams @ Cardinals ----------> 
Vikings @ Broncos ----------> 

Sunday Night (include score):

Cowboys @ Saints ----------->       

Monday Night:

Lions @ Seahawks ------------>

----------


## Chantellabella

I at least beat my mom this week so far!  ::):

----------


## Trendsetter

Week 4 Template 

Thursday Night:

Ravens @ Steelers --------->  *Ravens*

Sunday:

Jets @ Dolphins ------------>  *Jets*
Jaguars @ Colts------------->  *Colts*
Giants @ Bills --------------> *Bills*
Panthers @ Bucs -----------> *Panthers*
Eagles @ Redskins --------->  *Eagles*
Raiders @ Bears ------------>  *Raiders*
Texans @ Falcons ---------->  *Falcons*
Chiefs @ Bengals -----------> *Bengals*
Browns @ Chargers--------->    *Chargers*
Packers @ 49ers------------->  *Packers*
Rams @ Cardinals ----------> *Cardinals*
Vikings @ Broncos ----------> *Broncos*

Sunday Night (include score):

Cowboys @ Saints ----------->    *Saints, 27-24*

Monday Night:

Lions @ Seahawks ------------> *Seahawks*

----------


## Chantellabella

*Week 4  Chantellabella*

Thursday Night:

Ravens @ Steelers --------->  *Ravens*

Sunday:

Jets @ Dolphins ------------> *Dolphins*
Jaguars @ Colts-------------> * Colts*
Giants @ Bills -------------->* Bills * 
Panthers @ Bucs -----------> *Panthers* 
Eagles @ Redskins --------->   * Redskins * 
Raiders @ Bears ------------> * Raiders* 
Texans @ Falcons ---------->  *Falcons* 
Chiefs @ Bengals -----------> *Bengals*
Browns @ Chargers--------->   *Chargers* 
Packers @ 49ers------------->  *Packers*
Rams @ Cardinals ----------> *Cardinals*
Vikings @ Broncos ----------> *Broncos*

Sunday Night (include score):

Cowboys @ Saints ----------->   *Saints  19   13 * 

Monday Night:

Lions @ Seahawks ------------> *Lions *  


*Week 4 Chanty83*


Thursday Night:

Ravens @ Steelers --------->  *Ravens*

Sunday:

Jets @ Dolphins ------------> *Dolphins*
Jaguars @ Colts------------->  *Colts*
Giants @ Bills -------------->  *Giants* 
Panthers @ Bucs -----------> *Panthers* 
Eagles @ Redskins --------->    *Redskins * 
Raiders @ Bears ------------> * Raiders* 
Texans @ Falcons ---------->  *Falcons* 
Chiefs @ Bengals -----------> *Bengals*
Browns @ Chargers--------->   *Chargers* 
Packers @ 49ers------------->  *Packers*
Rams @ Cardinals ----------> *Cardinals*
Vikings @ Broncos ----------> *Broncos*

Sunday Night (include score):

Cowboys @ Saints ----------->  * Saints 28   21  * 

Monday Night:

Lions @ Seahawks ------------> *Seahawks*

----------


## Cam

Overall Standings

1. Daveyboy: 34-14 **
2. Kevin001: 33-15 *
3. CWe: 31-17 *
4. Winds: 30-18
4. Cam1: 30-18
6. Alibaba: 29-19
6. Trendsetter: 29-19
8. Chanty83: 27-21
8. Chantellabella: 27-21
8. Whodey85: 27-21
8. SA go0n: 27-21

----------


## Cam

Week 2 Results:

1. Kevin001: 9-7
2. Trendsetter: 8-8
3. Cam1: 7-9
3. Daveyboy: 7-9
3. Alibaba: 7-9
3. CWe: 7-9
7. Chanty85: 6-10
7. Chantellabella: 6-10
7. Whodey85: 6-10
7. SA go0n: 6-10
7. Winds: 6-10

Week 3 Results:

1. CWe: 14-2
1. Daveyboy: 14-2
3. Kevin001: 13-3
3. Chantellabella: 13-3
5. Winds: 12-4
6. SA go0n: 11-5
6. Cam1: 11-5
6. Whodey85: 11-5
6. Chanty85: 11-5
10. Alibaba: 10-6
11. Trendsetter: 9-7

----------


## Cam

Hopefully everything is accurate. Did this right before bed and am exhausted >_<.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Hopefully everything is accurate. Did this right before bed and am exhausted >_<.



Thanks Cam! Get some sleep.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

Turn your head Cowboy's fans...........................



Yay!!!  :sparkles:  

Just had to do it.  ::): 


Yeah, yeah. I know. We played their second string. But give us this. We have problems.

----------


## Chantellabella

Week 5 Template 

Bye: Panthers, Dolphins, Lions, Jets

Thursday Night:

Colts @ Texans ------------->  

Sunday:

Bears @ Chiefs --------------> 
Seahawks @ Bengals -------->  
Redskins @ Falcons ---------->  
Jaguars @ Bucs ---------------> 
Saints @ Eagles---------------->   
Browns @ Ravens ------------->  
Rams @ Packers--------------->  
Bills @ Titans ------------------> 
Cardinals @ Lions-------------->   
Patriots @ Cowboys------------> 
Broncos @ Raiders ------------>  

Sunday Night (include score):

49ers @ Giants -----------------> 

Monday Night:

Steelers @ Chargers ---------->

----------


## Trendsetter

Week 5 Template 

Thursday Night:

Colts @ Texans ------------->  *Colts*

Sunday:

Bears @ Chiefs --------------> *Bears*
Seahawks @ Bengals -------->  *Bengals*
Redskins @ Falcons ---------->  *Falcons*
Jaguars @ Bucs ---------------> *Buccaneers*
Saints @ Eagles---------------->   *Saints*
Browns @ Ravens ------------->  *Ravens*
Rams @ Packers--------------->  *Rams*
Bills @ Titans ------------------> *Titans*
Cardinals @ Lions-------------->  *Cardinals*
Patriots @ Cowboys------------> *Patriots*
Broncos @ Raiders ------------>  *Broncos*

Sunday Night (include score):

49ers @ Giants -----------------> *Giants, 35-10*

Monday Night:

Steelers @ Chargers ----------> *Chargers*

----------


## Chantellabella

*Week 5 Chanty83*

Bye: Panthers, Dolphins, Lions, Jets

Thursday Night:

Colts @ Texans ------------->  *Colts*  

Sunday:

Bears @ Chiefs --------------> *Chiefs*
Seahawks @ Bengals -------->  *Bengals*
Redskins @ Falcons ---------->  *Falcons*
Jaguars @ Bucs ---------------> *Bucs*
Saints @ Eagles----------------> *Saints* 
Browns @ Ravens ------------->  *Ravens*
Rams @ Packers--------------->  *Packers*
Bills @ Titans ------------------>  *Bills*  
Cardinals @ Lions--------------> *Cardinals*  
Patriots @ Cowboys------------> *Patriots*
Broncos @ Raiders ------------>  *Broncos*

Sunday Night (include score):

49ers @ Giants -----------------> *Giants   21-10* 

Monday Night:

Steelers @ Chargers ----------> *Chargers*



*Week 5 Chantellabella*

Bye: Panthers, Dolphins, Lions, Jets

Thursday Night:

Colts @ Texans -------------> * Colts * 

Sunday:

Bears @ Chiefs --------------> *Chiefs*
Seahawks @ Bengals -------->  *Bengals*
Redskins @ Falcons ---------->  *Falcons*
Jaguars @ Bucs ---------------> *Bucs*
Saints @ Eagles----------------> *Saints*  
Browns @ Ravens ------------->  *Ravens*
Rams @ Packers--------------->  *Packers*
Bills @ Titans ------------------> *Titans *  
Cardinals @ Lions--------------> *Cardinals * 
Patriots @ Cowboys------------> *Patriots*
Broncos @ Raiders ------------>  *Broncos*

Sunday Night (include score):

49ers @ Giants -----------------> *Giants*  *28-13*  

Monday Night:

Steelers @ Chargers ----------> *Chargers*

----------


## Chantellabella

Week 6 Template 

Bye: Cowboys, Raiders, Rams, Buccaneers

Thursday Night:

Falcons @ Saints ------------->  

Sunday:

Redskins @ Jets ------Â¬Â¬Â¬-------->  
Cardinals @ Steelers --------->  
Chiefs @ Vikings -------------->  
Bengals @ Bills ----------------> 
Bears @ Lions ----------------->     
Broncos @ Browns ------------>  
Texans @ Jaguars ------------->  
Dolphins @ Titans -------------> 
Panthers @ Seahawks --------->  
Chargers @ Packers------------>
Ravens @ 49ers ---------------->    

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Colts ---------------->

Monday Night:

Giants @ Eagles -------------------->

----------


## Chantellabella

I really think the Saints should call in sick this season.  ::

----------


## Trendsetter

Week 6 Template 

Thursday Night:

Falcons @ Saints ------------->  *Saints* 

Sunday:

Redskins @ Jets -------------->  *Jets*
Cardinals @ Steelers --------->  *Cardinals* 
Chiefs @ Vikings -------------->  *Chiefs*
Bengals @ Bills ----------------> *Bengals* 
Bears @ Lions ----------------->   *Bears* 
Broncos @ Browns ------------>  *Broncos* 
Texans @ Jaguars ------------->  *Texans* 
Dolphins @ Titans -------------> *Titans*
Panthers @ Seahawks --------->  *Seahawks* 
Chargers @ Packers------------>*Packers*
Ravens @ 49ers ---------------->   *Ravens*  

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Colts ----------------> *Patriots, 42-17*

Monday Night:

Giants @ Eagles --------------------> *Giants*

----------


## Chantellabella

*Week 6 Chantellabella*

Bye: Cowboys, Raiders, Rams, Buccaneers

Thursday Night:

Falcons @ Saints ------------->  Falcons

Sunday:

Redskins @ Jets ------Â¬Â¬Â¬-------->  Jets
Cardinals @ Steelers --------->  Cardinals   
Chiefs @ Vikings -------------->  Vikings
Bengals @ Bills ----------------> Bengals
Bears @ Lions ----------------->   Bears
Broncos @ Browns ------------>  Broncos
Texans @ Jaguars ------------->  Texans
Dolphins @ Titans -------------> Titans   
Panthers @ Seahawks --------->  Panthers
Chargers @ Packers------------> Packers
Ravens @ 49ers ---------------->    Ravens

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Colts ---------------->Patriots  28-24     

Monday Night:

Giants @ Eagles --------------------> Giants  


*Week 6 Chanty83*

Bye: Cowboys, Raiders, Rams, Buccaneers

Thursday Night:

Falcons @ Saints ------------->  Falcons

Sunday:

Redskins @ Jets ------Â¬Â¬Â¬-------->  Jets
Cardinals @ Steelers --------->   Steelers 
Chiefs @ Vikings -------------->  Vikings
Bengals @ Bills ----------------> Bengals
Bears @ Lions ----------------->   Bears
Broncos @ Browns ------------>  Broncos
Texans @ Jaguars ------------->  Texans
Dolphins @ Titans ------------->  Dolphins 
Panthers @ Seahawks --------->  Panthers
Chargers @ Packers------------> Packers
Ravens @ 49ers ---------------->    Ravens

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Colts ---------------->Patriots 30-21

Monday Night:

Giants @ Eagles --------------------> Eagles

----------


## Trendsetter

Who dat?  ::

----------


## Chantellabella

> Who dat?



You were the only one who believed. I think the rest of the bunch chose the Falcons. Even though my mom and I chose the Falcons, I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooo pumped by our game this week. We played like we remembered how to do it!

----------


## Trendsetter

> You were the only one who believed. I think the rest of the bunch chose the Falcons. Even though my mom and I chose the Falcons, I'm sooooooooooooooooooooooooo pumped by our game this week. We played like we remembered how to do it!



Regardless of record, there was no way I'd accept a loss to Atlanta. Best game I've seen in quite awhile  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

Week 7 Template

Bye: Bears, Bengals, Broncos, Packers

Thursday Night:

Seahawks @ 49ers ---------->  

Sunday:

Bills @ Jaguars -------------->  
Bucs @ Redskins ------------>  
Falcons @ Titans ------------>  
Saints @ Colts---------------->   
Vikings @ Lions -------------->  
Steelers @ Chiefs ------------>  
Browns @ Rams -------------->   
Texans @ Dolphins ----------->  
Jets @ Patriots----------------->  
Raiders @ Chargers-----------> 
Cowboys @ Giants------------->    

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Panthers------------->

Monday Night:


Ravens @ Cardinals ---------->

----------


## Trendsetter

Week 7 Template

Thursday Night:

Seahawks @ 49ers ---------->  *Seahawks* 

Sunday:

Bills @ Jaguars -------------->  *Bills*
Bucs @ Redskins ------------>  *Redskins*
Falcons @ Titans ------------>  *Falcons*
Saints @ Colts---------------->   *Saints* 
Vikings @ Lions -------------->  *Lions*
Steelers @ Chiefs ------------>  *Steelers* 
Browns @ Rams -------------->   *Rams*
Texans @ Dolphins ----------->  *Dolphins* 
Jets @ Patriots----------------->  *Patriots* 
Raiders @ Chargers-----------> *Raiders*
Cowboys @ Giants------------->    *Giants* 

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Panthers-------------> *Panthers, 20-7*

Monday Night:


Ravens @ Cardinals ----------> *Cardinals*

----------


## Chantellabella

Week 7 Chantellabella

Bye: Bears, Bengals, Broncos, Packers

Thursday Night:

Seahawks @ 49ers ---------->  Seahawks

Sunday:

Bills @ Jaguars ------Â¬Â¬Â¬-------->  Bills
Bucs @ Redskins ------------>  Redskins   
Falcons @ Titans ------------>  Falcons
Saints @ Colts---------------->   Saints
Vikings @ Lions -------------->  Vikings
Steelers @ Chiefs ------------>  Steelers
Browns @ Rams -------------->   Rams
Texans @ Dolphins ----------->  Texans    
Jets @ Patriots----------------->  Patriots
Raiders @ Chargers-----------> Chargers
Cowboys @ Giants------------->    Giants    

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Panthers-------------> Panthers  28-24             

Monday Night:


Ravens @ Cardinals ----------> Cardinals


Week 7 Chanty83

Bye: Bears, Bengals, Broncos, Packers

Thursday Night:

Seahawks @ 49ers ---------->  Seahawks

Sunday:

Bills @ Jaguars ------Â¬Â¬Â¬-------->  Bills
Bucs @ Redskins ------------>   Bucs 
Falcons @ Titans ------------>  Falcons
Saints @ Colts---------------->   Saints
Vikings @ Lions -------------->  Vikings
Steelers @ Chiefs ------------>  Steelers
Browns @ Rams -------------->   Rams
Texans @ Dolphins ----------->  Dolphins
Jets @ Patriots----------------->  Patriots
Raiders @ Chargers-----------> Chargers
Cowboys @ Giants------------->   Cowboys

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Panthers-------------> Panthers  35-12

Monday Night:


Ravens @ Cardinals ----------> Cardinals

----------


## Chantellabella

Guys,

I redid the tallying of the people who are still playing on an excel spreadsheet. I'll list the totals as I get them counted. Would you all please check my totals with yours? I tried to upload the spreadsheets but can't figure out a way to get them posted. If you pm me or Sidhe, I can email you the spreadsheets. I'll add up the overall standings once I make sure nobody sees a mistake I've made with their weekly scores. 

Week 1
1. Daveyboy 14-2 *
2.Cam 13-3
2.Winds 13-3
2.Kevin001 13-3
2.AliBaba 13-3
6.Trendsetter 12-4
6.Cwe 12-4
8.WhoDey 11-5
8.SAgoOn 11-5
9.Chanty83 10-6
10.Chantellabella 9-7

Wk 2
1.Kevin001 9-7 *
2.Cam 7-9
2.Winds 7-9
2.Trendsetter 7-9
2.Cwe 7-9
6.Daveyboy 6-10 
6.Chanty83 6-10
6.WhoDey 6-10
7.SAgoOn 5-11
7.AliBaba 5-11
7.Chantellabella 5-11

Wk 3
1.Daveyboy 14-1*
2.Chantellabella 13-2
2.Cwe 13-2 
2.Kevin001 13-2 
5.Winds 12-3
6.Cam 11-4
6.WhoDey 11-4
6.SAgoOn 11-4
9.AliBaba 10-5
9.Chanty83 10-5
10.Trendsetter 9-6

wk 4 
1.Chanty83 12-3 *
2.Kevin001 12-3 *
2.SAgoOn 12-3 *
4.AliBaba 11-4
5.Trendsetter 10-5
5.WhoDey 10-5
5.Chantellabella 10-5
5.Cwe 10-5
9.Daveyboy 9-6
9.Winds 9-6
10.Cam 8-7

wk 5
1.Daveyboy 10-4 *
1.Kevin001 10-4 *
1.Cwe 10-4 *
2.WhoDey 9-5
2.Winds 9-5
2.Cam 9-5
2.SAgoOn 9-5
8.Chanty83 8-6
8.AliBaba 8-6
10.Trendsetter 7-7
10.Chantellabella 7-7

Wk 6
1.Chanty83 11-3 *
2.AliBaba 10-4
3.SAgoOn 9-5
3.WhoDey 9-5
5.Chantellabella 8-6
5.Kevin001 8-6
7.Daveyboy 7-7
7.Trendsetter 7-7
7.Cwe 7-7
10.Winds 6-8

Overall standings as of week 6

1.Kevin001  65-25***
2.Daveyboy 60-30***
3.CWe 59-31*
4.Chanty83  57-33**
4.SAgoOn  57-33*
4.AliBaba 57-33
7.Winds 56-34
7.WhoDey 56-34
9.Trendsetter 52-38
9.Chantellabella  52-38
11.Cam 48-28 (dropped out?) Missed week 6 and 7

----------


## Chantellabella

Week 8 Template

Bye: Bills, Jaguars, Eagles, Redskins

Thursday Night: 

Dolphins @ Patriots ------------->  

Sunday:

Lions @ Chiefs ----------------->  
Bucs @ Falcons ----------------->  
Cardinals @ Browns ------------>  
49ers @ Rams ------------------> 
Giants @ Saints ---------------->   
Vikings @ Bears----------------->  
Chargers @ Ravens-------------->  
Bengals @ Steelers--------------> 
Titans @ Texans ---------------->   
Jets @ Raiders------------------->  
Seahawks @ Cowboys----------->  

Sunday Night (include score):

Packers @ Broncos ---------------> 

Monday Night:

Colts @ Panthers------------------->


Week 7 standings:

1.Trendsetter 11-3*
2.Chantellabella10-4
2.Kevin001 10-4
2.SAgoOn 10-4
4.AliBaba 9-5
4.WhoDey85 9-5
4.Chanty83 9-5
8.Winds 8-6
8.Daveyboy 8-6


Overall Standings as of Week 7

1.Kevin001 75-29**
2.Daveyboy 68-36***
3.SAgoOn 67-37*
4.AliBaba 66-38
4.Chanty83 66-38**
6.WhoDey 65-39
7.Winds 64-40
8.Trendsetter 63-41*
9.Chantellabella 62-42
10.CWe 59-31* (missed week 7) - But you're only 3 away from beating me so you can still make it)

Guys, check to make sure I did it right, ok? Thanks!

----------


## Trendsetter

Week 8 Template

Thursday Night: 

Dolphins @ Patriots ------------->  *Patriots* 

Sunday:

Lions @ Chiefs ----------------->  *Chiefs*
Bucs @ Falcons ----------------->  *Falcons*
Cardinals @ Browns ------------>  *Cardinals* 
49ers @ Rams ------------------> *49ers*
Giants @ Saints ----------------> *Giants*  
Vikings @ Bears----------------->  *Vikings* 
Chargers @ Ravens-------------->  *Ravens* 
Bengals @ Steelers--------------> *Bengals* 
Titans @ Texans ----------------> *Texans* 
Jets @ Raiders------------------->  *Jets*
Seahawks @ Cowboys-----------> *Seahawks*  

Sunday Night (include score):

Packers @ Broncos ---------------> *Packers, 35-21*

Monday Night:

Colts @ Panthers-------------------> *Colts*

----------


## Chantellabella

Week 8 Chanty83

Bye: Bills, Jaguars, Eagles, Redskins

Thursday Night: 

Dolphins @ Patriots -------------> Patriots

Sunday:

Lions @ Chiefs -----------------> Chiefs
Bucs @ Falcons -----------------> Falcons
Cardinals @ Browns ------------> Cardinals
49ers @ Rams ------------------> Rams
Giants @ Saints ----------------> Saints
Vikings @ Bears-----------------> Vikings
Chargers @ Ravens--------------> Chargers
Bengals @ Steelers--------------> Bengals
Titans @ Texans ----------------> Texans
Jets @ Raiders-------------------> Jets
Seahawks @ Cowboys-----------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Packers @ Broncos ---------------> Packers 49-42

Monday Night:

Colts @ Panthers------------------->Panthers


Week 8 Chantellabella

Bye: Bills, Jaguars, Eagles, Redskins

Thursday Night: 

Dolphins @ Patriots -------------> Patriots

Sunday:

Lions @ Chiefs -----------------> Chiefs
Bucs @ Falcons -----------------> Falcons
Cardinals @ Browns ------------> Cardinals
49ers @ Rams ------------------> Rams
Giants @ Saints ----------------> Saints
Vikings @ Bears-----------------> Vikings
Chargers @ Ravens--------------> Chargers
Bengals @ Steelers--------------> Bengals
Titans @ Texans ----------------> Texans
Jets @ Raiders-------------------> Raiders
Seahawks @ Cowboys-----------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Packers @ Broncos ---------------> Broncos 35-34

Monday Night:

Colts @ Panthers------------------->Panthers

----------


## Chantellabella

Week 9 Template

Bye: Cardinals, Ravens, Lions, Texans, Chiefs, Seahawks

Thursday Night: 

Browns @ Bengals -------------> 

Sunday:

Packers @ Panthers ----------->  
Redskins @ Patriots ----------->  
Titans @ Saints ---------------->  
Dolphins @ Bills ----------------> 
Rams @ Vikings----------------->     
Jaguars @ Jets------------------>  
Raiders @ Steelers-------------->  
Giants @ Buccaneers----------> 
Falcons @ 49ers ---------------->   
Broncos @ Colts----------------> 

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Cowboys ---------------> 

Monday Night:

Bears @ Chargers --------------->

----------


## Trendsetter

Week 9 Template

Thursday Night: 

Browns @ Bengals -------------> *Bengals*

Sunday:

Packers @ Panthers ----------->  *Packers* 
Redskins @ Patriots ----------->  *Patriots* 
Titans @ Saints ---------------->  *Saints* 
Dolphins @ Bills ----------------> *Dolphins* 
Rams @ Vikings-----------------> *Rams*
Jaguars @ Jets------------------>  *Jets*
Raiders @ Steelers-------------->  *Raiders*
Giants @ Buccaneers----------> *Giants*
Falcons @ 49ers ---------------->  *49ers*
Broncos @ Colts----------------> *Broncos* 

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Cowboys ---------------> *Eagles, 20-17*

Monday Night:

Bears @ Chargers ---------------> *Bears*

----------


## WhoDey

Hey guys, hope you are doing well. Thanks for keeping track of everything.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Hey guys, hope you are doing well. Thanks for keeping track of everything.




Well look who it is!!! Hi!  ::):  

We're doing well. I was just going to send the stuff to post on SAS. How about I give it to you and you post this time, ok? 



*Week 9 Template*

Bye: Cardinals, Ravens, Lions, Texans, Chiefs, Seahawks

Thursday Night: 

Browns @ Bengals -------------> 

Sunday:

Packers @ Panthers ----------->  
Redskins @ Patriots ----------->  
Titans @ Saints ---------------->  
Dolphins @ Bills ----------------> 
Rams @ Vikings----------------->     
Jaguars @ Jets------------------>  
Raiders @ Steelers-------------->  
Giants @ Buccaneers----------> 
Falcons @ 49ers ---------------->   
Broncos @ Colts----------------> 

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Cowboys ---------------> 

Monday Night:

Bears @ Chargers ---------------> 

*Week 8 Standings*

Chantellabella 12-2*
Winds 11-3
AliBaba 11-3
SAgoOn 10-4
WhoDey85  10-4
Chanty83  10-4
Trendsetter 8-6
Kevin001  8-6
Daveyboy 7-7

*Overall Standings as of week 8*

Kevin001 83-35 *** 
SAgoOn 77-41 *
AliBaba 77-41
Chanty83  76-42 **
Davey Boy 75-43 ***
WhoDey85  75-43
Winds 75-43 
Chantellabella 74-44 *
Trendsetter 71 -47 *


*Week 9 Chanty83* 

Bye: Cardinals, Ravens, Lions, Texans, Chiefs, Seahawks

Thursday Night: 

Browns @ Bengals -------------> Bengals

Sunday:

Packers @ Panthers ----------->  Panthers  
Redskins @ Patriots ----------->  Patriots
Titans @ Saints ---------------->  Saints
Dolphins @ Bills ----------------> Bills
Rams @ Vikings----------------->   Vikings  
Jaguars @ Jets------------------>  Jets
Raiders @ Steelers-------------->  Steelers   
Giants @ Buccaneers----------> Bucs    
Falcons @ 49ers ---------------->   Falcons
Broncos @ Colts----------------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Cowboys ---------------> Eagles  21-14     

Monday Night:

Bears @ Chargers ---------------> Chargers


*Week 9 Chantellabella*

Bye: Cardinals, Ravens, Lions, Texans, Chiefs, Seahawks

Thursday Night: 

Browns @ Bengals -------------> Bengals

Sunday:

Packers @ Panthers ----------->  Packers 
Redskins @ Patriots ----------->  Patriots
Titans @ Saints ---------------->  Saints
Dolphins @ Bills ----------------> Bills
Rams @ Vikings----------------->  Rams  
Jaguars @ Jets------------------>  Jets
Raiders @ Steelers--------------> Raiders 
Giants @ Buccaneers----------> Giants  
Falcons @ 49ers ---------------->   Falcons
Broncos @ Colts----------------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Cowboys --------------->  Cowboys   14-9 ( yes, this is a Limmy-like choice…..whatever happened to him?)

Monday Night:

Bears @ Chargers ---------------> Chargers



*Week 9 Trendsetter*

Thursday Night: 

Browns @ Bengals -------------> Bengals

Sunday:

Packers @ Panthers -----------> Packers 
Redskins @ Patriots -----------> Patriots 
Titans @ Saints ----------------> Saints 
Dolphins @ Bills ----------------> Dolphins 
Rams @ Vikings-----------------> Rams
Jaguars @ Jets------------------> Jets
Raiders @ Steelers--------------> Raiders
Giants @ Buccaneers----------> Giants
Falcons @ 49ers ----------------> 49ers
Broncos @ Colts----------------> Broncos 

Sunday Night (include score):

Eagles @ Cowboys ---------------> Eagles, 20-17

Monday Night:

Bears @ Chargers ---------------> Bears

----------


## WhoDey

Good to hear!  I posted it over there for you.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Good to hear!  I posted it over there for you.



Thanks WhoDey! It's great to hear from you.  ::):  Yeah, my mother and I decided to play separately this year to see who the "weakest link" was. She's still rubbing it in that I'm at the bottom. Her 90 year old friend who used to play with us passed away last December 26, so I was really glad that you guys wanted to play again. It gives my mom something to look forward to. She can be very vicious when it comes to winning.

----------


## WhoDey

> Thanks WhoDey! It's great to hear from you.  Yeah, my mother and I decided to play separately this year to see who the "weakest link" was. She's still rubbing it in that I'm at the bottom. Her 90 year old friend who used to play with us passed away last December 26, so I was really glad that you guys wanted to play again. It gives my mom something to look forward to. She can be very vicious when it comes to winning.



Hey no problem, I'm sorry to hear about your mothers friend. I'm glad to hear your mom is enjoying it so much. That's great.

----------


## Chantellabella

The next 3 weeks are going to be crazy for me as I'm going in and out of town on business. Therefore, if it's ok with you guys, I'll post the templates for the next 3 weeks. I'll be back in to post my mom and my picks each week and I'll be able to post the week 9 results on Weds. 

Then I'll have to wait till the end of Thanksgiving week to post the results for week 10 and 11. Hope that's ok with everyone. I'll see if WhoDey will post each week's template separately for me on SAS so it doesn't get too confusing. Unfortunately, Trendsetter, you and I will just have to keep track of which week we're playing. :-) 


Week 10 Template

Bye: Falcons, Colts, Chargers, 49ers

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Jets ---------------> 

Sunday:

Lions @ Packers -----------> 
Cowboys @ Bucs-----------> 
Panthers @ Titans ---------> 
Bears @ Rams--------------> 
Saints @ Redskins ---------> 
Dolphins @ Eagles ---------> 
Browns @ Steelers ---------> 
Jaguars @ Ravens ----------> 
Vikings @ Raiders-----------> 
Patriots @ Giants------------> 
Chiefs @ Broncos------------> 

Sunday Night (include score):

Cardinals @ Seahawks------>

Monday Night:

Texans @ Bengals ---------->



Week 11 Template

Bye: Browns, Saints, Giants, Steelers

Thursday Night:

Titans @ Jaguars ---------> 

Sunday:

Raiders @ Lions-----------> 
Colts @ Falcons-----------> 
Rams @ Ravens ----------> 
Bucs @ Eagles-------------> 
Broncos @ Bears----------> 
Jets @ Texans ------------> 
Redskins @ Panthers------> 
Cowboys @ Dolphins -----> 
Chiefs @ Chargers---------> 
Packers @ Vikings----------> 
49ers @ Seahawks---------> 

Sunday Night (include score):

Bengals @ Cardinals------->

Monday Night:

Bills @ Patriots-------------->



Week 12 Template

Thursday:

Eagles @ Lions ----------->
Panthers @ Cowboys ---->
Bears @ Packers --------->

Sunday:

Saints @ Texans-----------> 
Rams @ Bengals-----------> 
Vikings @ Falcons ---------> 
Giants @ Redskins---------> 
Buccaneers @ Colts--------> 
Bills @ Chiefs --------------> 
Raiders @ Titans ----------> 
Chargers @ Jaguars -------> 
Dolphins @ Jets------------> 
Cardinals @ 49ers----------> 
Steelers @ Seahawks------> 

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Broncos--------->

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Browns---------->

----------


## Chantellabella

*Week 10 Template*

Bye: Falcons, Colts, Chargers, 49ers

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Jets ---------------> 

Sunday:

Lions @ Packers -----------> 
Cowboys @ Bucs-----------> 
Panthers @ Titans ---------> 
Bears @ Rams--------------> 
Saints @ Redskins ---------> 
Dolphins @ Eagles ---------> 
Browns @ Steelers ---------> 
Jaguars @ Ravens ----------> 
Vikings @ Raiders-----------> 
Patriots @ Giants------------> 
Chiefs @ Broncos------------> 

Sunday Night (include score):

Cardinals @ Seahawks------>

Monday Night:

Texans @ Bengals ---------->

*Week 9 Results*

1.Kevin001  9-4 *
2.Chanty83  8-5
2.AliBaba 8-5
4.WhoDey 7-6
4.Winds  7-6
4.Trendsetter  7-6
7.SAgoOn 6-7
7.Mr. Wolfpac 6-7
9.Daveyboy  5-8
9.Chantellabella  5-8


*Overall results as of week 9*  Check it to make sure, guys. My contacts are fuzzy.  ::): 

1.Kevin001   92-39 ****
2.AliBaba     85-46
3.Chanty83    84-47 **
4.SAgoOn      83-48 *
5.WhoDey85     82-49
5.Winds      82-49 
7.Davey Boy   80-51 ***
8.Chantellabella     79-52 *
9.Trendsetter    78-53*
10.Mr. Wolfpac     6-7



*Week 10 Chantellabella*

Bye: Falcons, Colts, Chargers, 49ers

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Jets ---------------> Jets

Sunday:

Lions @ Packers -----------> Packers
Cowboys @ Bucs-----------> Bucs
Panthers @ Titans ---------> Panthers
Bears @ Rams--------------> Rams
Saints @ Redskins ---------> Saints
Dolphins @ Eagles ---------> Eagles
Browns @ Steelers ---------> Steelers
Jaguars @ Ravens ----------> Ravens
Vikings @ Raiders-----------> Vikings
Patriots @ Giants------------> Patriots
Chiefs @ Broncos------------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Cardinals @ Seahawks------> Cardinals  35-14

Monday Night:

Texans @ Bengals ---------->Bengals



*Week 10 Chanty83*

Bye: Falcons, Colts, Chargers, 49ers

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Jets ---------------> Jets

Sunday:

Lions @ Packers -----------> Packers
Cowboys @ Bucs-----------> Bucs
Panthers @ Titans ---------> Panthers
Bears @ Rams--------------> Rams
Saints @ Redskins ---------> Saints
Dolphins @ Eagles ---------> Eagles
Browns @ Steelers ---------> Steelers
Jaguars @ Ravens ----------> Ravens
Vikings @ Raiders----------->Vikings 
Patriots @ Giants------------> Patriots
Chiefs @ Broncos------------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Cardinals @ Seahawks------> Cardinals  28-24

Monday Night:

Texans @ Bengals ----------> Bengals

----------


## WhoDey

I posted it on the site. I'll add yours Trendsetter after you post em.

----------


## Trendsetter

Week 10 Template

Thursday Night:

Bills @ Jets ---------------> *Jets*

Sunday:

Lions @ Packers -----------> *Packers* 
Cowboys @ Bucs-----------> *Bucs*
Panthers @ Titans ---------> *Panthers* 
Bears @ Rams--------------> *Rams*
Saints @ Redskins ---------> *Saints*
Dolphins @ Eagles ---------> *Dolphins* 
Browns @ Steelers ---------> *Steelers* 
Jaguars @ Ravens ----------> *Ravens* 
Vikings @ Raiders-----------> *Raiders*
Patriots @ Giants------------> *Giants* 
Chiefs @ Broncos------------> *Broncos* 

Sunday Night (include score):

Cardinals @ Seahawks------> *Cardinals, 23-20*

Monday Night:

Texans @ Bengals ---------->*Bengals*

----------


## Trendsetter

> I posted it on the site. I'll add yours Trendsetter after you post em.



Nice to see you back! I know your season is going extremely well so far.  ::):

----------


## Trendsetter

Week 11 Template

Thursday Night:

Titans @ Jaguars ---------> *Jaguars*

Sunday:

Raiders @ Lions-----------> *Raiders*
Colts @ Falcons-----------> *Colts*
Rams @ Ravens ----------> *Ravens*
Bucs @ Eagles-------------> *Bucs*
Broncos @ Bears----------> *Bears*
Jets @ Texans ------------> *Texans*
Redskins @ Bears --------> *Bears*
Cowboys @ Dolphins -----> *Dolphins*
Chiefs @ Chargers---------> *Chiefs*
Packers @ Vikings----------> *Vikings*
49ers @ Seahawks---------> *Seahawks*

Sunday Night (include score):

Bengals @ Cardinals-------> *Cardinals, 13-7*

Monday Night:

Bills @ Patriots--------------> *Patriots*

----------


## WhoDey

> Nice to see you back! I know your season is going extremely well so far.




Thanks man, yeah they are having a nice year, minus the last game of course.  ::):

----------


## WhoDey

Week 11 Template

Bye: Browns, Saints, Giants, Steelers

Thursday Night:

Titans @ Jaguars ---------> 

Sunday:

Raiders @ Lions-----------> 
Colts @ Falcons-----------> 
Rams @ Ravens ----------> 
Bucs @ Eagles-------------> 
Broncos @ Bears----------> 
Jets @ Texans ------------> 
Redskins @ Panthers --------> 
Cowboys @ Dolphins -----> 
Chiefs @ Chargers---------> 
Packers @ Vikings----------> 
49ers @ Seahawks---------> 

Sunday Night (include score):

Bengals @ Cardinals------->

Monday Night:

Bills @ Patriots-------------->



Week 10 results (brace yourself) 

Chantellabella 6-8*
Chanty83 6-8*
Daveyboy 6-8*
MrWolfpac 6-8*
SAgoon 5-9
Trendsetter 5-9
AliBaba 4-10
Kevin001 4-10
Winds 4-10
Whodey85 4-10



Overall Standings

1. Kevin001 96-49****
2. Chanty83 90-55***
3. AliBaba 89-56
4. SAgoon 88-57*
5. Daveyboy 86-59****
5. Winds 86-59
5. Whodey85 86-59
8. Chantellabella 85-60**
9. Trendsetter 83-62*
10. Mrwolfpac 12-15*

----------


## Chantellabella

> Week 11 Template
> 
> Bye: Browns, Saints, Giants, Steelers
> 
> Thursday Night:
> 
> Titans @ Jaguars ---------> 
> 
> Sunday:
> ...



Hey WhoDey!

I'm back to post scores and we seem to have a couple off I'll post mine and let's check to see who's right. And as it turns out my vacation will be cancelled next week so I'm back to counting. But let's compare and see which ones we need to fix. I'm pretty tired too.

Results week 10 (lots of upsets)
1.Mr. Wolfpac 7-7 *
2. Daveyboy  6-8
2, SAgoOn 6-8
2. Chanty83  6-8
2. Chantellabella  6-8
6. Trendsetter  5-9
7.. WhoDey 4-10
7.Winds  4-10
7.Kevin001  4-10
7. AliBaba 4-10


Overall Standings as of week 10

1.Kevin001 96-49 ****
2.Chanty83 90-55 **
3.SAgoOn 89-56 *
3.AliBaba 89-56
5.Davey Boy 86-59 ***
5.WhoDey85 86 -59
5.Winds 86-59 
8.Chantellabella 85-60 *
9.Trendsetter 83 -62*
10.Mr. Wolfpac 13-14*

----------


## Chantellabella

It looks like I made a mistake on SAgoOn and you needed to add one to Mr. Wolfpac.

See if that was your findings also?

I'll rework it and post the results. 

This is what happens with no sleep, huh?

----------


## Chantellabella

How about this as the results:   Guys, let WhoDey or I know if we still made a mistake

Results week 10 (lots of upsets)
1.Mr. Wolfpac 7-7 *
2. Daveyboy  6-8
2. Chanty83  6-8
2. Chantellabella  6-8
5.SAgoOn 5-9
5. Trendsetter  5-9
7.. WhoDey 4-10
7.Winds  4-10
7.Kevin001  4-10
7. AliBaba 4-10


Overall Standings as of week 10

1.Kevin001 96-49 ****
2.Chanty83 90-55 **
3.AliBaba 89-56
4.SAgoOn 88-57 *
5.Davey Boy 86-59 ***
5.WhoDey85 86 -59
5.Winds 86-59 
8.Chantellabella 85-60 *
9.Trendsetter 83 -62*
10.Mr. Wolfpac 13-14*

----------


## Chantellabella

> Week 11 Template
> 
> Thursday Night:
> 
> Titans @ Jaguars ---------> *Jaguars*
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Raiders @ Lions-----------> *Raiders*
> ...



um. i made a mistake on the template. the redskins are playing the panthers so you may want to change your bears pick for that game because the odds of winning that are really against you  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

*Week 11 Chantellabella*

Bye: Browns, Saints, Giants, Steelers

Thursday Night:

Titans @ Jaguars ---------> Jags

Sunday:

Raiders @ Lions-----------> Raiders
Colts @ Falcons-----------> Falcons
Rams @ Ravens ----------> Rams
Bucs @ Eagles-------------> Bucs
Broncos @ Bears----------> Broncos
Jets @ Texans ------------> Jets
Redskins @ Panthers -----> Panthers
Cowboys @ Dolphins -----> Dolphins
Chiefs @ Chargers---------> Chargers
Packers @ Vikings----------> Packers
49ers @ Seahawks---------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Bengals @ Cardinals-------> Cardinals   28-24

Monday Night:

Bills @ Patriots--------------> Patriots

*
Week 11 Chanty83
*
Bye: Browns, Saints, Giants, Steelers

Thursday Night:

Titans @ Jaguars ---------> Jags

Sunday:

Raiders @ Lions-----------> Raiders
Colts @ Falcons-----------> Falcons
Rams @ Ravens ----------> Rams
Bucs @ Eagles-------------> Eagles
Broncos @ Bears----------> Broncos
Jets @ Texans ------------> Jets
Redskins @ Panthers ------> Panthers
Cowboys @ Dolphins -----> Cowboys
Chiefs @ Chargers---------> Chiefs
Packers @ Vikings----------> Packers
49ers @ Seahawks---------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Bengals @ Cardinals-------> Bengals 28-21

Monday Night:

Bills @ Patriots--------------> Patriots

----------


## Chantellabella

Well, that's one down, a bunch to go. If I can't have a winning team this season, I'll just try like heck to win the pick ems game. Yes, I'm almost at the bottom, and yes, my mother is beating the beejeebees out of me picking teams, but there's always hope.

----------


## Chantellabella

Hey Trendsetter,

I went ahead and gave you the point for the Panthers/Redskins game because I was the one who made the mistake. I figured with you and me on the bottom, the guys wouldn't be too upset.  ::):  

Don't give up.................we can still catch up with them.


And the Saints can still win the Superbowl this year. :Superman:

----------


## Chantellabella

*Week 11 Results*

1.Winds  11-3 *
2.Trendsetter  10-4
2.Kevin001  10-4
2.Mr. Wolfpac 10-4
5.Daveyboy  8-6
5.SAgoOn 8-6
5.Chanty83  8-6
5.Chantellabella  8-6
5.AliBaba 8-6
10.WhoDey 7-7

*Overall Standings as of week 11*

The field's getting tight.  ::): 

1.Kevin001 106-53 ****
2.Chanty83 98-61 **
3.AliBaba 97-62
3.Winds 97-62 * 
5.SAgoOn 96-63 *
6.Davey Boy 94-65 ***
7.Trendsetter 93-66*
7.WhoDey85 93-66
7.Chantellabella 93-66 *
10.Mr. Wolfpac 23-28*


*Week 12 Template*

Thursday:

Eagles @ Lions ----------->
Panthers @ Cowboys ---->
Bears @ Packers --------->

Sunday:

Saints @ Texans-----------> 
Rams @ Bengals-----------> 
Vikings @ Falcons ---------> 
Giants @ Redskins---------> 
Buccaneers @ Colts--------> 
Bills @ Chiefs --------------> 
Raiders @ Titans ----------> 
Chargers @ Jaguars -------> 
Dolphins @ Jets------------> 
Cardinals @ 49ers----------> 
Steelers @ Seahawks------> 

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Broncos--------->

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Browns---------->


*Week 12 Chanty83*

Thursday:

Eagles @ Lions -----------> Eagles
Panthers @ Cowboys ----> Panthers
Bears @ Packers ---------> Packers

Sunday:

Saints @ Texans-----------> Saints
Rams @ Bengals-----------> Bengals
Vikings @ Falcons ---------> Vikings
Giants @ Redskins---------> Giants
Buccaneers @ Colts--------> Colts
Bills @ Chiefs --------------> Chiefs
Raiders @ Titans ----------> Raiders
Chargers @ Jaguars -------> Jags
Dolphins @ Jets------------> Jets
Cardinals @ 49ers----------> Cardinals
Steelers @ Seahawks------> Steelers

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Broncos--------->Patriots  42-35

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Browns----------> Ravens

*Week 12 Chantellabella*

Thursday:

Eagles @ Lions -----------> Eagles
Panthers @ Cowboys ----> Cowboys
Bears @ Packers ---------> Packers

Sunday:

Saints @ Texans-----------> Saints
Rams @ Bengals-----------> Bengals
Vikings @ Falcons ---------> Vikings
Giants @ Redskins---------> Giants
Buccaneers @ Colts--------> Buccaneers
Bills @ Chiefs --------------> Bills
Raiders @ Titans ----------> Raiders
Chargers @ Jaguars -------> Jags
Dolphins @ Jets------------> Dolphins
Cardinals @ 49ers----------> Cardinals
Steelers @ Seahawks------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Broncos---------> Broncos 42-38

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Browns----------> Browns

----------


## WhoDey

Ok, I posted it over there. I'll add Trendsetters picks after he posts them here. Thanks again. I hope you guys have a happy turkey day.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Ok, I posted it over there. I'll add Trendsetters picks after he posts them here. Thanks again. I hope you guys have a happy turkey day.



Thanks! I just reminded him.  ::):  I guess you put the Saints team on a bye week and us Saints fans forget there's such a thing as football.

----------


## Trendsetter

Week 12 Template

Thursday:

Eagles @ Lions -----------> *Lions*
Panthers @ Cowboys ----> *Cowboys* 
Bears @ Packers ---------> *Packers* 

Sunday:

Saints @ Texans-----------> *Texans* 
Rams @ Bengals-----------> *Bengals* 
Vikings @ Falcons ---------> *Vikings* 
Giants @ Redskins---------> *Giants* 
Buccaneers @ Colts--------> *Buccaneers*
Bills @ Chiefs --------------> *Chiefs*
Raiders @ Titans ----------> *Raiders*
Chargers @ Jaguars -------> *Chargers* 
Dolphins @ Jets------------> *Dolphins* 
Cardinals @ 49ers----------> *Cardinals* 
Steelers @ Seahawks------> *Seahawks* 

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Broncos---------> *Patriots, 31-10*

Monday Night:

Ravens @ Browns----------> *Ravens*

----------


## Trendsetter

> Hey Trendsetter,
> 
> I went ahead and gave you the point for the Panthers/Redskins game because I was the one who made the mistake. I figured with you and me on the bottom, the guys wouldn't be too upset.  
> 
> Don't give up.................we can still catch up with them.
> 
> 
> And the Saints can still win the Superbowl this year.



I'll just be happy if they can just get to .500. The saints just can't seem to get out of their own way. Maybe next season.

----------


## Chantellabella

> I'll just be happy if they can just get to .500. The saints just can't seem to get out of their own way. Maybe next season.



I predict that we will go to the Superbowl this year.  ::): 


Ok. I admit. We should have called in sick during preseason. Then we could have taken the season to teach our defense how to play football.

----------


## Chantellabella

*Week 12 Results*

1.WhoDey 11-5 *
1.SAgoOn 11-5 *
1.Mr. Wolfpac 11-5 *
4.Daveyboy  10-6
4.Trendsetter  10-6
6.AliBaba 9-7
6.Winds  9-7
6.Chanty83  9-7
9.Kevin001  8-8
10.Chantellabella  6-10  (that's what happens when you take a gamble on upsets) Sigh. 


*Overall Standings as of week 12* 

1.Kevin001 114-61 ****
2.Chanty83 107-68 **
2.SAgoOn 107 -68 **
4.AliBaba 106-69
4.Winds 106-69 * 
6.Davey Boy 104-71 ***
6.WhoDey85 104-71 *
8.Trendsetter 103-72*
9.Chantellabella 99-76 *
10.Mr. Wolfpac 34-33**

*Week 13 Template*

Thursday:

Packers @ Lions ----------->

Sunday:

Jets @ Giants ------------->
Cardinals @ Rams -------->
Falcons @ Bucs-------------> 
Seahawks @ Vikings--------> 
49ers @ Bears -------------> 
Jaguars @ Titans-----------> 
Texans @ Bills---------------> 
Ravens @ Dolphins---------> 
Bengals @ Browns ---------> 
Chiefs @ Raiders -----------> 
Broncos @ Chargers--------> 
Eagles @ Patriots------------> 
Panthers @ Saints-----------> 

Sunday Night (include score):

Colts @ Steelers------------->

Monday Night:

Cowboys @ Redskins-------->


*Week 13 Chantellabella
*
Thursday:

Packers @ Lions -----------> Packers

Sunday:

Jets @ Giants --------------> Jets
Cardinals @ Rams ---------> Cardinals
Falcons @ Bucs--------------> Bucs
Seahawks @ Vikings---------> Vikings
49ers @ Bears ---------------> Bears
Jaguars @ Titans-------------> Jags
Texans @ Bills-----------------> Bills
Ravens @ Dolphins-----------> Ravens
Bengals @ Browns ----------> Bengals
Chiefs @ Raiders -------------> Raiders
Broncos @ Chargers----------> Broncos
Eagles @ Patriots-------------> Patriots
Panthers @ Saints------------> Panthers

Sunday Night (include score):

Colts @ Steelers--------------> Steelers 20-13

Monday Night:

Cowboys @ Redskins----------> Redskins

*Week 13 Chanty83*

Thursday:

Packers @ Lions -----------> Packers

Sunday:

Jets @ Giants --------------> Jets
Cardinals @ Rams ---------> Cardinals
Falcons @ Bucs--------------> Falcons
Seahawks @ Vikings---------> Vikings
49ers @ Bears ---------------> Bears
Jaguars @ Titans-------------> Jags
Texans @ Bills-----------------> Texans
Ravens @ Dolphins-----------> Ravens
Bengals @ Browns ----------> Bengals
Chiefs @ Raiders -------------> Chiefs
Broncos @ Chargers----------> Broncos
Eagles @ Patriots-------------> Patriots
Panthers @ Saints------------> Panthers

Sunday Night (include score):

Colts @ Steelers--------------> Colts 28-21

Monday Night:

Cowboys @ Redskins----------> Redskins

----------


## WhoDey

Thanks, posted it over there. Just need to add Trendsetters picks.

----------


## Trendsetter

Week 13
Thursday:

Packers @ Lions -----------> *Lions*

Sunday:

Jets @ Giants -------------> *Giants* 
Cardinals @ Rams --------> *Cardinals* 
Falcons @ Bucs-------------> *Falcons*
Seahawks @ Vikings--------> *Seahawks* 
49ers @ Bears -------------> *Bears*
Jaguars @ Titans-----------> *Jaguars*
Texans @ Bills---------------> *Texans* 
Ravens @ Dolphins---------> *Ravens* 
Bengals @ Browns ---------> *Bengals* 
Chiefs @ Raiders -----------> *Chiefs* 
Broncos @ Chargers--------> *Broncos* 
Eagles @ Patriots------------> *Patriots* 
Panthers @ Saints-----------> *Saints*

Sunday Night (include score):

Colts @ Steelers-------------> *Colts, 23-20*

Monday Night:

Cowboys @ Redskins--------> *Redskins*

----------


## Chantellabella

> Week 13
> Thursday:
> 
> Packers @ Lions -----------> *Lions*
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Jets @ Giants -------------> *Giants* 
> Cardinals @ Rams --------> *Cardinals* 
> ...



I would love to see the Saints beat the Panthers, but I'm so far behind in the pics that I can't take a risk like that. But I would rather see them win than win the pick. I just don't believe. I'm going to be thrown out of the Saints fan club.

----------


## Trendsetter

> I would love to see the Saints beat the Panthers, but I'm so far behind in the pics that I can't take a risk like that. But I would rather see them win than win the pick. I just don't believe. I'm going to be thrown out of the Saints fan club.



Those bums will eventually lose to somebody. Why not us?

I sound delusional but, the Saints winning this Sunday is my bold prediction.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Those bums will eventually lose to somebody. Why not us?
> 
> I sound delusional but, the Saints winning this Sunday is my bold prediction.



You're not delusional. A win over the Panthers would be awesome!

----------


## Chantellabella

*Week 14 Template*

Thursday:

Vikings @ Cardinals ------->

Sunday:

Bills @ Eagles -------------->
Seahawks @ Ravens--------> 
49ers @ Browns-------------> 
Lions @ Rams----------------> 
Titans @ Jets-----------------> 
Steelers @ Bengals-----------> 
Colts @ Jaguars --------------> 
Chargers @ Chiefs -----------> 
Redskins @ Bears ------------> 
Falcons @ Panthers-----------> 
Saints @ Buccaneers---------> 
Raiders @ Broncos-----------> 
Cowboys @ Packers----------> 

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Texans------------>

Monday Night:

Giants @ Dolphins------------>

*Week 12 with SAgoOn edited*

1.WhoDey 11-5 *
1.Mr. Wolfpac 11-5 *
1.SAgoOn 10-6 *
4.Daveyboy  10-6
4.Trendsetter  10-6
6.AliBaba 9-7
6.Winds  9-7
6.Chanty83  9-7
9.Kevin001  8-8
10.Chantellab  6-10


*Overall Standings as of week 12 with SAgoOn edited*

1.Kevin001 114-61 ****
2.Chanty83 107-68 **
3..SAgoOn 106 -69 *
3.AliBaba 106-69
3.Winds 106-69 * 
6.Davey Boy 104-71 ***
6.WhoDey85 104-71 *
8.Trendsetter 103-72*
9.Chantellabella 99-76 *
10.Mr. Wolfpac 34-33**


*Week 13 results*

1.Daveyboy    12-4 *
2.Winds     10-6
3.AliBaba     9-5
3.WhoDey 85  9-5
5.SAgoOn     8-6
5.Kevin001    8-6
5.Chantellabella    8-6
8.Chanty83    6-8
9.Trendsetter     4-10


*Overall standings as of week 13*

1.Kevin001 122-67 ****
2.Davey Boy 116-75 ****
2.Winds 116-75 * 
4.AliBaba 115-74
5.SAgoOn 114 -75 *
6.Chanty83 113-76 **
6.WhoDey85 113-76 *
8.Trendsetter 107-82*
8.Chantellabella 107-82 *



*Week 14 Chantellabella*

Thursday:

Vikings @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals

Sunday:

Bills @ Eagles --------------> Bills
Seahawks @ Ravens--------> Seahawks
49ers @ Browns-------------> 49ers
Lions @ Rams----------------> Rams
Titans @ Jets-----------------> Jets
Steelers @ Bengals-----------> Bengals
Colts @ Jaguars --------------> Colts
Chargers @ Chiefs -----------> Chiefs
Redskins @ Bears ------------> Bears
Falcons @ Panthers-----------> Panthers (Fou Minous french for crazy kitties)
Saints @ Buccaneers---------> Aints
Raiders @ Broncos-----------> Broncos
Cowboys @ Packers----------> Packers

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Texans------------> Patriots  (Brady Bunch) 42-24

Monday Night:

Giants @ Dolphins------------> Giants

*Week 14 Chanty83*

Thursday:

Vikings @ Cardinals -------> Cardinals

Sunday:

Bills @ Eagles --------------> Eagles
Seahawks @ Ravens--------> Seahawks
49ers @ Browns-------------> 49ers
Lions @ Rams----------------> Lions
Titans @ Jets-----------------> Jets
Steelers @ Bengals-----------> Bengals
Colts @ Jaguars --------------> Colts
Chargers @ Chiefs -----------> Chiefs
Redskins @ Bears ------------> Redskins
Falcons @ Panthers-----------> Panthers
Saints @ Buccaneers---------> Saints
Raiders @ Broncos-----------> Broncos
Cowboys @ Packers----------> Packers

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Texans------------> Patriots  42-21

Monday Night:

Giants @ Dolphins------------> Giants

----------


## Trendsetter

Week 14

Thursday:

Vikings @ Cardinals -------> *Cardinals* 

Sunday:

Bills @ Eagles --------------> *Bills*
Seahawks @ Ravens--------> *Seahawks* 
49ers @ Browns-------------> *49ers*
Lions @ Rams----------------> *Rams*
Titans @ Jets-----------------> *Jets*
Steelers @ Bengals-----------> *Steelers* 
Colts @ Jaguars --------------> *Colts*
Chargers @ Chiefs -----------> *Chiefs*
Redskins @ Bears ------------> *Redskins*
Falcons @ Panthers-----------> *Panthers* 
Saints @ Buccaneers---------> *Buccaneers*
Raiders @ Broncos-----------> *Broncos* 
Cowboys @ Packers----------> *Packers* 

Sunday Night (include score):

Patriots @ Texans------------>*Patriots, 24-14*

Monday Night:

Giants @ Dolphins------------>*Dolphins*

----------


## Chantellabella

> Week 14
> 
> Thursday:
> 
> Vikings @ Cardinals -------> *Cardinals* 
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Bills @ Eagles --------------> *Bills*
> ...



Ok, so now you go against the Saints?  ::):    Our team is definitely giving us grief this year, huh? We don't know what to make out of their issues.  At least next year, we'll get good draft picks. My plan is to trade Sean Payton for one of the new and up and coming QB's out there. You know, somebody who's a cinch for the playoffs. Then we take the rest of the drafts and build a fortress for our defensive team and offensive line. Something like the Great Wall of China (but they can run fast). 

Like my plan?  ::):

----------


## Trendsetter

> Ok, so now you go against the Saints?    Our team is definitely giving us grief this year, huh? We don't know what to make out of their issues.  At least next year, we'll get good draft picks. My plan is to trade Sean Payton for one of the new and up and coming QB's out there. You know, somebody who's a cinch for the playoffs. Then we take the rest of the drafts and build a fortress for our defensive team and offensive line. Something like the Great Wall of China (but they can run fast). 
> 
> Like my plan?



They had a nice draft already this season, so I was at least satisfied with that. Just need to build upon it next year.

So tired of seeing basketball scores in our football games.

----------


## Chantellabella

> They had a nice draft already this season, so I was at least satisfied with that. Just need to build upon it next year.
> 
> So tired of seeing basketball scores in our football games.



Oh, but they're fun! We get the ball..............score. They get the ball.................score.

The guys on defense just stand there going, uh, what?

----------


## Chantellabella

*Week 15 Template*

Thursday:

Buccaneers @ Rams -------->

Saturday:

Jets @ Cowboys ------------->

Sunday:

Panthers @ Giants ---------->
Titans @ Patriots ------------>
Bills @ Redskins-------------> 
Chiefs @ Ravens-------------> 
Texans @ Colts --------------> 
Falcons @ Jaguars-----------> 
Bears @ Vikings-------------> 
Packers @ Raiders----------> 
Browns @ Seahawks -------> 
Bengals @ 49ers ------------> 
Dolphins @ Chargers--------> 
Broncos @ Steelers----------> 

Sunday Night (include score):

Cardinals @ Eagles---------->

Monday Night:

Lions @ Saints--------------->

*Week 14 results*

1.Daveyboy  11-5*
1.Chanty83 11-5*
3.Trendsetter  10-6
3.WhoDey 10-6
3.Chantellabella  10-6
3.AliBaba 10-6
7.Winds  9-7
7.Kevin001  9-7
9.SAgoOn 8-8

*Overall results as of week 14* 
Guys, I somehow had a wrong score on the loss side for Davey Boy and Winds. So I adjusted the losses side on theirs and kept their wins side.  My first post was wrong because I added week 12's overall to week 14's scores. Duh! Thanks Who Dey for catching that.  Hopefully I have it right now. I really couldn't figure out how I messed up with the losses side on Davey Boy and Winds, but it should be right now. In other words, guys, just ignore this week's math on your loss side. I must have done something in week's past and didn't catch it. 

Total scores for everybody are 205 on both sides now. 


Overall results as of week 14


1.Kevin001 131-74 ****
2.Davey Boy 127-78 *****
3.Winds 125-80 * 
3.AliBaba 125-80
5.Chanty83 124-81 ****
6.WhoDey85 123-82 *
7.SAgoOn 122 -83 *
8.Trendsetter 117-88*
9.Chantellabella 117-88 *


*Week 15 Chantellabella*

Thursday:

Buccaneers @ Rams -----> Bucs

Saturday:

Jets @ Cowboys ---------->Jets

Sunday:

Panthers @ Giants ------->Panthers
Titans @ Patriots --------->Patriots
Bills @ Redskins------------> Bills
Chiefs @ Ravens-----------> Chiefs
Texans @ Colts ------------> Texans
Falcons @ Jaguars----------> Falcons
Bears @ Vikings-------------> Bears
Packers @ Raiders----------> Packers
Browns @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Bengals @ 49ers ------------> Bengals
Dolphins @ Chargers--------> Chargers
Broncos @ Steelers----------> Steelers

Sunday Night (include score):

Cardinals @ Eagles----------> Cardinals 42-7

Monday Night:

Lions @ Saints--------------->Saints


*Week 15 Chanty83*

Thursday:

Buccaneers @ Rams -----> Bucs

Saturday:

Jets @ Cowboys ---------->Jets

Sunday:

Panthers @ Giants ------->Panthers
Titans @ Patriots --------->Patriots
Bills @ Redskins------------> Redskins 
Chiefs @ Ravens-----------> Chiefs
Texans @ Colts ------------> Colts
Falcons @ Jaguars----------> Falcons
Bears @ Vikings-------------> Vikings 
Packers @ Raiders----------> Packers
Browns @ Seahawks -------> Seahawks
Bengals @ 49ers ------------> Bengals
Dolphins @ Chargers--------> Chargers
Broncos @ Steelers----------> Broncos

Sunday Night (include score):

Cardinals @ Eagles----------> Cardinals 28-10

Monday Night:

Lions @ Saints--------------->Saints

----------


## Trendsetter

Week 15 Template

Thursday:

Buccaneers @ Rams --------> *Buccaneers*

Saturday:

Jets @ Cowboys -------------> *Cowboys*

Sunday:

Panthers @ Giants ----------> *Giants*
Titans @ Patriots ------------>*Patriots*
Bills @ Redskins-------------> *Redskins*
Chiefs @ Ravens-------------> *Chiefs*
Texans @ Colts --------------> *Texans*
Falcons @ Jaguars-----------> *Jaguars*
Bears @ Vikings-------------> *Vikings*
Packers @ Raiders----------> *Packers*
Browns @ Seahawks -------> *Seahawks*
Bengals @ 49ers ------------> *Bengals*
Dolphins @ Chargers--------> *Dolphins*
Broncos @ Steelers----------> *Steelers*

Sunday Night (include score):

Cardinals @ Eagles----------> *Cardinals 27-20*

Monday Night:

Lions @ Saints---------------> *Saints*

----------


## Trendsetter

> Oh, but they're fun! We get the ball..............score. They get the ball.................score.
> 
> The guys on defense just stand there going, uh, what?



No, just no...

That's why we're losing. In the same way, every week.  :shrugs: 

Drew tries his best, and the defense keeps ruining the moment.

----------


## Chantellabella

I still say we should have called in sick during the preseason.

----------


## Chantellabella

*Week 16 Template*

Thursday:

Chargers @ Raiders ------->

Saturday:

Redskins @ Eagles --------->

Sunday:

49ers @ Lions -------------->
Steelers @ Ravens-----------> 
Cowboys @ Bills-------------> 
Bears @ Buccaneers---------> 
Panthers @ Falcons----------> 
Colts @ Dolphins-------------> 
Patriots @ Jets --------------> 
Texans @ Titans -------------> 
Browns @ Chiefs ------------> 
Jaguars @ Saints-------------> 
Packers @ Cardinals----------> 
Rams @ Seahawks-----------> 

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Vikings-------------->

Monday Night:

Bengals @ Broncos------------>

*Week 15 Results*

1. SAgoOn 14-2 *
2.Winds  13-3
2.Kevin001  13-3
2.Daveyboy  13-3
5.Chantellabella  12-4
5.Chanty83 12-4
7.WhoDey 11-5
7.AliBaba 11-5
9.Trendsetter  10-6


*Overall results as of week 15*

1.Kevin001 144-77 ****
2.Davey Boy 140-81 *****
3.Winds 138-83 * 
4.Chanty83 136-85 ****
4.SAgoOn 136 -85 **
4.AliBaba 136-85
7.WhoDey85 134-87 *
8. Chantellabella 129-92 *
9.Trendsetter 127-94*

----------


## Chantellabella

*Week 16 Chanty83*

Thursday:

Chargers @ Raiders -------> Chargers

Saturday:

Redskins @ Eagles ---------> Redskins

Sunday:

49ers @ Lions --------------> Lions
Steelers @ Ravens-----------> Steelers
Cowboys @ Bills-------------> Bills
Bears @ Buccaneers---------> Bucs
Panthers @ Falcons----------> Panthers
Colts @ Dolphins-------------> Colts
Patriots @ Jets --------------> Patriots
Texans @ Titans -------------> Texans
Browns @ Chiefs ------------> Chiefs
Jaguars @ Saints-------------> Saints
Packers @ Cardinals----------> Packers
Rams @ Seahawks-----------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Vikings-------------->Vikings 35-21

Monday Night:

Bengals @ Broncos------------> Broncos


*Week 16 Chantellabella*

Thursday:

Chargers @ Raiders ------->Chargers

Saturday:

Redskins @ Eagles ---------> Redskins

Sunday:

49ers @ Lions -------------->Lions
Steelers @ Ravens-----------> Steelers
Cowboys @ Bills-------------> Bills
Bears @ Buccaneers---------> Bucs
Panthers @ Falcons----------> Panthers
Colts @ Dolphins-------------> Colts
Patriots @ Jets --------------> Patriots
Texans @ Titans -------------> Texans
Browns @ Chiefs ------------> Chiefs
Jaguars @ Saints-------------> Jaguars
Packers @ Cardinals----------> Cardinals
Rams @ Seahawks-----------> Seahawks

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Vikings-------------->Vikings 28-21

Monday Night:

Bengals @ Broncos------------> Bengals

----------


## Trendsetter

Week 16 Template

Thursday:

Chargers @ Raiders -------> *Chargers* 

Saturday:

Redskins @ Eagles ---------> *Redskins*

Sunday:

49ers @ Lions --------------> *Lions* 
Steelers @ Ravens-----------> *Steelers* 
Cowboys @ Bills-------------> *Bills*
Bears @ Buccaneers---------> *Bears*
Panthers @ Falcons----------> *Panthers* 
Colts @ Dolphins-------------> *Colts*
Patriots @ Jets --------------> *Patriots* 
Texans @ Titans -------------> *Texans* 
Browns @ Chiefs ------------> *Chiefs* 
Jaguars @ Saints-------------> *Saints* 
Packers @ Cardinals----------> *Packers* 
Rams @ Seahawks-----------> *Seahawks* 

Sunday Night (include score):

Giants @ Vikings-------------->*Giants, 31-28*

Monday Night:

Bengals @ Broncos------------> *Broncos*

----------


## Chantellabella

*Week 17 Template
*

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills ------------------
Patriots @ Dolphins-----------> 
Saints @ Falcons-------------> 
Lions @ Bears----------------> 
Eagles @ Giants--------------> 
Redskins @ Cowboys--------> 
Titans @ Colts ---------------> 
Ravens @ Bengals -----------> 
Steelers @ Browns ----------> 
Jaguars @ Texans------------> 
Raiders @ Chiefs-------------> 
Chargers @ Broncos---------> 
Bucs @ Panthers--------------> 
Seahawks @ Cardinals-------> 
Rams @ 49ers----------------> 

Sunday Night:

Vikings @ Packers (include score) ------->


*Week 16 Results*

1.WhoDey 11-5 *
2.Winds  10 - 6
3.Daveyboy  10 - 6
4.Kevin001  9-7
4.Chanty83   9-7
4.SAgoOn 9-7
4.AliBaba 9-7
4.Trendsetter  9-7
9.Chantellabella  8-8


*Overall results as of week 16*



1.Kevin001 153-84****
2.Davey Boy 150-87 *****
3.Winds 148-89 * 
4.Chanty83 145-92 ****
4.SAgoOn 145 -92 **
4.WhoDey85 145-92 **
4.AliBaba 145-92
8. Chantellabella 137-100 *
9.Trendsetter 136-101*


*Week 17 Chantellabella*

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills ------------------- Jets
Patriots @ Dolphins-----------> Patriots
Saints @ Falcons--------------> Saints
Lions @ Bears-----------------> Bears
Eagles @ Giants---------------> Giants
Redskins @ Cowboys----------> Redskins
Titans @ Colts -----------------> Colts
Ravens @ Bengals -------------> Bengals
Steelers @ Browns ------------> Steelers
Jaguars @ Texans--------------> Texans
Raiders @ Chiefs---------------> Chiefs
Chargers @ Broncos-----------> Broncos
Bucs @ Panthers---------------> Panthers
Seahawks @ Cardinals---------> Cardinals
Rams @ 49ers------------------> Rams

Sunday Night:

Vikings @ Packers (include score) --------> Packers  28-21


*Week 17 Chanty83*

Sunday:

Jets @ Bills ------------------- Jets
Patriots @ Dolphins-----------> Patriots
Saints @ Falcons--------------> Saints
Lions @ Bears-----------------> Lions
Eagles @ Giants---------------> Giants
Redskins @ Cowboys----------> Redskins
Titans @ Colts -----------------> Colts
Ravens @ Bengals -------------> Bengals
Steelers @ Browns ------------> Steelers
Jaguars @ Texans--------------> Texans
Raiders @ Chiefs---------------> Chiefs
Chargers @ Broncos-----------> Broncos
Bucs @ Panthers---------------> Panthers
Seahawks @ Cardinals---------> Cardinals
Rams @ 49ers------------------> Rams

Sunday Night:

Vikings @ Packers (include score) --------> Packers  42-35

----------


## Trendsetter

Week 17 Template


Sunday:

Jets @ Bills ------------------> *Jets* 
Patriots @ Dolphins-----------> *Patriots* 
Saints @ Falcons-------------> *Saints* 
Lions @ Bears----------------> *Lions* 
Eagles @ Giants--------------> *Giants* 
Redskins @ Cowboys--------> *Redskins*
Titans @ Colts ---------------> *Colts* 
Ravens @ Bengals -----------> *Bengals* 
Steelers @ Browns ----------> *Steelers* 
Jaguars @ Texans------------> *Jaguars*
Raiders @ Chiefs-------------> *Chiefs* 
Chargers @ Broncos---------> *Broncos* 
Bucs @ Panthers--------------> *Panthers* 
Seahawks @ Cardinals-------> *Seahawks* 
Rams @ 49ers----------------> *Rams*

Sunday Night:

Vikings @ Packers (include score) -------> *Packers, 20-17*

----------


## Chantellabella

> Week 17 Template
> 
> 
> Sunday:
> 
> Jets @ Bills ------------------> *Jets* 
> Patriots @ Dolphins-----------> *Patriots* 
> Saints @ Falcons-------------> *Saints* 
> Lions @ Bears----------------> *Lions* 
> ...



Well, at least we've been together sharing the bottom rung, huh, my friend.  ::):

----------


## Chantellabella

*Week 17 Results*

1.Trendsetter 10-6*
1.Winds  10 - 6*
1.Chanty83 10-6*
4.AliBaba 9-7
4.Kevin001  9-7
6.WhoDey 8-8
6.Daveyboy  8-8
6.SAgoOn 8-8
6.Chantellabella  8-8

*Overall Results of 2015-2016 NFL pick em’s game!
Congratulations Kevin001!

Great game, guys! It’s been fun. I hope you guys will play again next year * 

1.Kevin001 162-91****
2.Davey Boy 158-95 *****
2.Winds 158-95 ** 
4.Chanty83 155-98 *****
5.AliBaba 154-99
6.SAgoOn 153 -100 **
6.WhoDey85 153-100 **
8.Trendsetter 146-107**
9. Chantellabella 145-108 *

Thanks WhoDey and Otherside and all who helped us play on two different forums!

----------


## WhoDey

Can't believe it's over already. I enjoyed playing with you guys again this year!  Thanks Chantellabella for taking over the scores. It means a lot!

I'll see you guys around.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Can't believe it's over already. I enjoyed playing with you guys again this year!  Thanks Chantellabella for taking over the scores. It means a lot!
> 
> I'll see you guys around.



Don't stray far. I'll need you for next year if Cam doesn't surface.  ::):

----------


## WhoDey

Who do you guys like in the playoffs this year?

----------


## Chantellabella

> Who do you guys like in the playoffs this year?



I'd like to see any combination of Bengals, Broncos, or Cardinals for the Superbowl. It kills me that the Pats and Panthers are in the playoffs. Yes, they played well, but the Panthers play dirty and the Pats just overall make me crazy. 

And I'm soooooooooooooooooooo excited that Sean Payton didn't leave us!!!

----------


## Trendsetter

> I'd like to see any combination of Bengals, Broncos, or Cardinals for the Superbowl. It kills me that the Pats and Panthers are in the playoffs. Yes, they played well, but the Panthers play dirty and the Pats just overall make me crazy. 
> 
> And I'm soooooooooooooooooooo excited that Sean Payton didn't leave us!!!



Thank God Payton is back.  ::): 

I'd like for the Chiefs to do something special this year.

----------


## Chantellabella

> Thank God Payton is back. 
> 
> I'd like for the Chiefs to do something special this year.



Well, the Chiefs shut out the Texans. That's a good start.  ::):

----------

